
This map shows the extent of the Southern California apartment boom - socalnate1
http://www.ocregister.com/2017/11/13/apartment-boom-construction-hits-26-year-high-as-renter-numbers-soar/
======
thephyber
> And because most of all this new construction is for luxury apartments,
> there’s very little that’s affordable to middle- and low-income workers.

I always hear this argument. Have there ever been many private-sector
apartment complexes built specifically for low-income families? I'm under the
impression "projects" were built by governments specifically because there was
no private sector desire to build them. They would be low-profit, they tend to
have higher defaults/eviction issues, and low income neighborhoods (especially
with common areas) tend to fall into disrepair more than higher income areas.
Low income renters tend to have to find older apartment complexes that have
lost their luster.

The fallacy here is omitting the fact that as new high-end high-density
housing is built, the pressure on older/existing housing goes down for those
who can't afford to live in a new place.

Adding more housing supply in many different neighborhoods will help the
nearby low-income neighborhoods by reducing the cost of rents.

